# I love this jointer



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have an earlier version of this machine (6+ years old, standard knives instead of spiral head). It has been a work horse, and does everything I need it to do.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

This may help for future delivery's. Check as to location and distance of local UPS freight center. I had purchased a Grizzly bandsaw and asked for lift gate service. I found the lift gate service was only on the back of 18 wheeler and not offered on a box truck. There was no way to get the 18 wheeler up my serpentine gravel driveway or allow it to stop on my rural towns only two lane highway safely. I still would have had to get it up the gravel driveway. I contacted the local UPS freight center and picked it up (45 minute drive) on my trailer after it was shipped from Springfield, MO. UPS loaded it with their forklift. There was no lift gate or any type of UPS extra charge. I used a friends Harbor Freight engine hoist to unload the bandsaw.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the idea, I really appreciate the feedback. I have had a few UPS freight deliveries and they usually go very well. UPS Freight can get to my house with a full size tractor trailer. I was just frustrated that UPS Freight made an appointment with me then never came. I took off work to meet them and they never called to say they were not coming. I thought Grizzly and UPS Freight owed me more than a passing we feel bad about inconveniencing you…...........


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

This is a contract issue between the buyer and seller. It appears that the buyer accepted the terms, but… This review attacks UPS delivery and Grizzly. How does this post "review" the machine, which was given 4.5 stars?
"owed me more than a passing we feel bad about inconveniencing you……........" This sounds like an appology to me, but in the review; it seems that it was not accepted? If that was not enough… Was compensation asked from them? As for Grizzly, I don't use their products- UPS I use and give them 5 stars.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> This is a contract issue between the buyer and seller. It appears that the buyer accepted the terms, but… This review attacks UPS delivery and Grizzly. How does this post "review" the machine, which was given 4.5 stars?
> "owed me more than a passing we feel bad about inconveniencing you……........" This sounds like an appology to me, but in the review; it seems that it was not accepted? If that was not enough… Was compensation asked from them? As for Grizzly, I don t use their products- UPS I use and give them 5 stars.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I agree you should not take stars way from the product because of the delivery service serious lack of logic


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Had very similar dealings with UPS delivery. I used up a day and half of vacation waiting only to find UPS delivered my BS to my back porch when it wasn't scheduled or I at home. Had I not just happened to notice it; it might have sat out there for days.

To be fare. UPS and UPS Freight are two different groups. Same company, different divisions.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

This is a contract issue between the buyer and seller. It appears that the buyer accepted the terms, but… This review attacks UPS delivery and Grizzly. How does this post "review" the machine, which was given 4.5 stars?
"owed me more than a passing we feel bad about inconveniencing you……........" This sounds like an appology to me, but in the review; it seems that it was not accepted? If that was not enough… Was compensation asked from them? As for Grizzly, I don t use their products- UPS I use and give them 5 stars.

- Desert_Woodworker

I agree you should not take stars way from the product because of the delivery service serious lack of logic

- playingwithmywood
[/QUOTE]

This jointer was purchased from Grizzly and shipped by Grizzly. Grizzly chose the carrier and charged me for the freight bill. UPS Freight called me and made an appointment. I did not call them to ask for an appointment. UPS Freight did not meet the commitment they made to me. That is a service failure on the part of UPS Freight. Grizzly subcontracted UPS Freight to complete my transaction. Because Grizzly and UPS Freight were both involved in this transaction they are both part of my experience good or bad and as such, both subject to review. Because Grizzly ships most of its machines the shipping is part of the Grizzly transaction and therefore in my opinion subject to review. Because I wrote the review, I decided to include that experience and rate my experience so others would be advised when deciding to purchase from Grizzly. To me that is what reviews are all about and why we post them.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I've got a 17" Grizzly bandsaw and think it's fair to criticize them for their delivery setup, which isn't optimal. I also paid for lift gate service. When my saw arrived, the driver wouldn't go down the alley behind my house, which is where my driveway and garage entrance are. It's illegal, he said. OK, but there's no other way to get this into the garage. I don't own a truck, I couldn't go pick it up myself and didn't know how the heck I'd get this thing in the garage. Every other heavy piece of equipment (fridge, washer, table saw, etc.) to me has been delivered via the alley. I've never had a driver say it was illegal, I will assume it is for an tractor trailer, which is what my bandsaw arrived on. But I've seen the same trucks in our alley every time someone moves, and one of them delivered a table saw to me that way. Is that the only delivery truck available?

When my bandsaw arrived, it was the only thing on that truck. It was also a morning delivery, so unless the guy was up at dawn delivering a house full of stuff before me, I wonder if a smaller truck was around. Maybe not. The driver put my bandsaw on a pallet jack and we pushed it down the street, crossed over to the alley and pushed it down to my house. I tipped the driver $10 because he didn't have to do that, however, it would be nice if Grizzly didn't make you work so much for the last 1% of the entire transaction. Kelster58, I'd be just as angry as you were about them missing a delivery day, especially after paying for lift gate service like I did. That's not acceptable.

Seems to me that if you're ordering heavy stuff from a company that routinely sells heavy stuff, that company should make sure it gets to your place with as little hassle as possible.

Otherwise, I think Grizzly makes quality machinery and I've had no issues with their CS.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

> I ve got a 17" Grizzly bandsaw and think it s fair to criticize them for their delivery setup, which isn t optimal. I also paid for lift gate service. When my saw arrived, the driver wouldn t go down the alley behind my house, which is where my driveway and garage entrance are. It s illegal, he said. OK, but there s no other way to get this into the garage. I don t own a truck, I couldn t go pick it up myself and didn t know how the heck I d get this thing in the garage. Every other heavy piece of equipment (fridge, washer, table saw, etc.) to me has been delivered via the alley. I ve never had a driver say it was illegal, I will assume it is for an tractor trailer, which is what my bandsaw arrived on. But I ve seen the same trucks in our alley every time someone moves, and one of them delivered a table saw to me that way. Is that the only delivery truck available?
> 
> When my bandsaw arrived, it was the only thing on that truck. It was also a morning delivery, so unless the guy was up at dawn delivering a house full of stuff before me, I wonder if a smaller truck was around. Maybe not. The driver put my bandsaw on a pallet jack and we pushed it down the street, crossed over to the alley and pushed it down to my house. I tipped the driver $10 because he didn t have to do that, however, it would be nice if Grizzly didn t make you work so much for the last 1% of the entire transaction. Kelster58, I d be just as angry as you were about them missing a delivery day, especially after paying for lift gate service like I did. That s not acceptable.
> 
> ...


You said it very well "it would be nice if Grizzly didn't make you work so much for the last 1% of the entire transaction." They know this is an issue they should fix it. Glad you got your delivery worked out…....


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm glad that machine is working well for you, and fits your space. My old jointer is a 6" model, and I think it is a great tool.

Grizzly delivery service is absolutely part of the whole acquisition of a pice of equipment from them. That fact alone is enough to keep a lot of buyers from giving Grizz machines much serious thought.

Add in not being able to even see one in person due to their freight-only business model, they become a non-approved vendor for many.

Given these traits, a review of their products would be incomplete without including the complete acquisition process.


----------

